# Internationalisierung



## JimPanse (17. Feb 2012)

Hi,

ich stehe gerade vor einem neuem Projekt und es stellt sich (eigentlich wie immer) die leidige Fragen wie kann man die Texte und die entsprechenden Key's am Besten verwalten. Mir fällt eigentlich spontan:

Property-Dateien
keys/texte aus der DB laden und eine HashMap oder eine ResourceBundle befüllen
keys/texte aus einer CSV-Dateien laden und ResourceBundle's befüllen

Vielleicht gibt es ja noch eine bessere Möglichkeit. 

Danke Vorraus!


----------



## nillehammer (17. Feb 2012)

Die meisten GUI und auch Web-Frameworks bauen auf properties-Dateien auf(bla.properties, bla_de.properties, bla_en.properties etc.). Das einzige Problem kann je nach Framework die leidige UTF8-Codierung sein. Aber dazu gibt's auch Lösungen.


----------



## JimPanse (17. Feb 2012)

Hi,

Property-Dateien kenne ich auch aus den anderen Projekten - nur die Dateien zu pflegen und zu verwalten fand ich immer aufwendig. Im letzten Projekt hatte wir eine Datenbank-Lösung die aber auch relativ unschön war - weil die Entwickler bzw. Projektleute die Einträge in einer lokalen DB gepflegt hatten und erst wenn es produktiv ging hat man gemerkt welche key/texte doppelt oder überschrieben worden sind.


Mmm welche kennt ja jemand ein besseres vorgehen?


----------



## darekkay (17. Feb 2012)

Es gibt auch Verwaltungsprogramme für Properties-Dateien. Schau dir da mal den ResourceBundleEditor an.


----------



## JimPanse (18. Feb 2012)

In Eclipse ist ja bereits ein Editor vorhanden. Ich habe mir einfach jetzt ein tools maven projekt erstellt was eine CSV Datei über einen Parser einliest und properties Dateien erstellt und in diese dann in den clients verteilt... 

S***** thema - schnell schließen ;-)


----------

